# Back-up Light thoughts



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been looking at numerous back-up light solutions and would like some feed back. I would like the install to look very clean and not overly noticeable but very functional. I will be installing the lights on a NBS GMC, any pictures of existing install would be great. 

Option one:
Sound-off Signal - 1000 or 1400 lumen spot lights (Square Cases)

Option two: 
Sound-off signal - 2 Mighty lights

Option Three:
Sound-off signal - 2 Ghost lights


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you considered a lightbar with halogens mounted in them..? http://www.mbs-onlinesales.com/Snowplow.html on top of that you could add some mighty lights and it would be very clean, extremely bright


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have 4 of these. 2 on my bed rails on a switch so I can see the wings of my ebling, and I have 2 mounted on the inside of the bed where the tailgate latches. Those 2 come on when the truck goes into reverse.

http://www.laredotrailersupply.com/MWL-01-Heavy-Duty-LED-Work-Light-p/mwl-01.htm


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I just purchased two of these from ebay. They're 35 w HID's with a flood beam pattern.3200 lumens only $88.00 direct from distrubutor.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Kale Lawn;1115480 said:


> I just purchased two of these from ebay. They're 35 w HID's with a flood beam pattern.3200 lumens only $88.00 direct from distrubutor.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/HID-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


The only problems I see with these lights are:

35W internal HID ballast. Instant power on with 15 seconds to full bright I'll be done backing up in 15 seconds!

12 Volt DC source - 8.1 Amps startup, 3.8 Amps average draw after 60 second startup. 8.1 amps is almost twice the power requirements of one 55 watt halogen light.

Output: 3200 lumens +\- 400 lumens. = 2800 min?

Fran


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

Let me ask this a different way....does anyone know the lumen rating on the mighty lights or ghost lights?


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

get a white knight works great looks good and comes right off when done.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just go buy the cheap ones that auto zone sells and be done with it. always been plenty bright on my truck. on a side note, it wouldnt buy anything plastic, as it cracks when hit..metal fine, flexable rubber fine. no hard plastic


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

the sound off lights are great, I use them all the time. If your just going to be using them as enhanced reverse lights. the 1400 lumen or even the 1000's might be a bit much. the 500 in a flood pattern is a great light. or what i do alot is use two of the mini 3led white floods from sound off, these are truely powerfull little lights. you can put two on a tag brkt and get tons of light out of them. If your going to be using these as work lights, then definitly go big and get some 1000 or 1400 lumen lights. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a message and I'l do my best to help you out or get pics, what ever you need. 

-Mike


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

Friday I purchased the back-up buddy with 50w halogens,As soon as it arrives I will mount it and take some night shots and post them here not sure if its what your after but it was priced right ..


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Made my own hitch light with some cheapo fog lights (works when put in reverse). Works good. 
Also have a set of 55w work lights in my headache rack (not part of the reverse light circut).


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

JeepTJ;1115559 said:


> The only problems I see with these lights are:
> 
> 35W internal HID ballast. Instant power on with 15 seconds to full bright I'll be done backing up in 15 seconds!
> 
> ...


8.1 amps is a cheap poor designed ballast. Most are below that an around 6 amps.

Also with that being 3200 lm Im guessing its a 4300K bulb. +/- 400 lm is par for after market cheap bulbs which 90% are all the same. Halogens are right around 900-1200 lm so its a big difference even with the variance.

Most important thing here is DO NOT buy HIDs for back up lights OR high beams (unless you plan on burning them for periods at a time). Its pointless. They do not act like halogens and come on almost instantaneous. It takes a bit to "warm up".

Other thing is I dont understand why everyone is shelling out all this money on LED lights when they are no brighter than a good halogen and are 2-3 times the price. Problem with LEDs is the viewing angle of the bulbs (each component). Halogen is 360* viewing angle while most LED bulbs are around 45*. The less viewing angle typically the brighter. I have 360* viewing angle LEDs components in my dash and switches in my truck but they are now way as bright as a 45* LED. This is from the 360* LED having opaque glass to get the viewing angle but in return cutting down on lumen output. I see Sound Off says they have a 45* viewing lamp but how far out is it until that 45* angle takes place? I bet its a ways. Hate to tell you this but 1200 lumen is 1200 lumen no matter how you look at it. A halogen or LED 1200lm is the same brightness. I love LEDs (My truck is full of them AND HIDs) but the technology in aftermarket lighting companies is NOT there yet. Its all a marketing campaign. If you want good LEDs you will have to make them yourself and they are not cheap.

If your want to spend money then get some Hellas or PIAAs and be done with worrying about it. If you cant see after that you either have too dark window tint or your blind and shouldnt be driving in the first place


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

496 BB;1116690 said:


> 8.1 amps is a cheap poor designed ballast. Most are below that an around 6 amps.
> 
> Also with that being 3200 lm Im guessing its a 4300K bulb. +/- 400 lm is par for after market cheap bulbs which 90% are all the same. Halogens are right around 900-1200 lm so its a big difference even with the variance.
> 
> ...


agreed... with my route I plan on leaving my HID burn a long time... most of my accounts take over an hour to plow... I leave my back-up lights on the entire time I plow.. they only shut off during transit. I have them on an seperate switch... I know most people do it different, but this works for my set-up


----------

